# Do most chi have problems with anal gland?



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

Yogi has scooted on the carpet a few time when I fist got him but has not lately. Do they recommend taking out anal gland at the time they get fixed or is that only if they are having problems! I have heard chi have problems with this and sometimes remove them.
I do not know anything about this subject at all.


----------



## LittleDogsRock (Aug 8, 2008)

Chis, like other pooches, do scoot from time to time, and that is completely normal. They can release the glands that way or when they go to the bathroom. 

I take care of this issue while they are having their weekly baths, clearing them so that they will not become infected or plugged. Your vet will gladly show you what to do, it is very easy, very stinky, but stops most booty scootin'. 

I have never heard about taking out the anal gland unless something was really wrong with it; foxtail, tumor, cyst, rupture, abcess, etc. When something like that happens, it is sometimes best to carry out the procedure for health or hygenic reasons. 

This is very interesting. I have heard that they do this with skunks, however. 

Very interesting indeed. Hope to learn more.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Scooting does not always mean anal glands need to be expressed, it could mean worms so you may want to get her checked just in case? I have heard that expressing to much can cause issues in the future so I would not express unless you are sure this is the issue. I have a Chi and a Great Dane that both needs theirs expressed some what often. All of my others do not have these issues. My Yoshi never scooted or had an odor but later on I found out the reason he had bad breath was because he cleaned himself at night and was having anal gland issues. Sometimes you can tell by odor in that area as well. Yes they should express themselves when they poo but sometimes when their poo is too soft it will not release. 

I have never heard of having the glands removed maybe like said above if there was some sort of extreme issue they would be operated on?


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Neither of my dogs have every had any issues. And I feed them a hard kibble that makes their poop hard so that when they go, their hard stools help express those glands. I wouldn't worry. If you had a problem, you'd know it!


----------

